# Famous Yards



## Sadie

Here are some Yards of legendary Dog men ... feel free to add to the thread

Mountain Man's Yard


























Bob Lowery's Yard










Carver's Yard










Don Mayfield's Yard










Eppinette kennels Yard










Kershner Yard


















Rebel kennels Yard


















Tom Garner's Yard


















Indian Sonny Yard


----------



## bahamutt99

Thanks for that. Always interesting seeing the different ways that dogmen kept their dogs. I like those cable setups on the Kershner yard, and the houses at Epinette.


----------



## william williamson

bahamutt99 said:


> Thanks for that. Always interesting seeing the different ways that dogmen kept their dogs. I like those cable setups on the Kershner yard, and the houses at Epinette.


I second the runners.
yet toms yard is what I like most.
old man Chavis said one time,
"son,a bulldog likes A shade tree 'bout su much as we do".


----------



## Sadie

Here are some More 

Hammonds Yard


















Komosinski Yard










James Crenshaw Yard










Keystone Yard










Here's Another one of Kershner's Yard


----------



## bluefamily

Don't forget James "Mountain Man" Crenshaw died recently


----------



## william williamson

Walter Komosinski 
TRIBUTE: Walter Komosinski

The following was written by Ozzie about his friend and long time dogman Walter Komosinski......Enjoy! 

Walter was born in Poland. He left home at the age of 13 to join the circus in Germany. 
He came to the U.S. when he was around 20, and was introduced to the dog game when he met George Armitage, who lived near him. 
Walter worked in the coal mines near Pittsburg. Lacking a formal education, he went to night school to advance himself. He passed an I.C.S course to become a safety foreman. 
At this time, George Armitage had a dog called BING, that he couldn't get matched advertised in his book. Armitage boasted that Bing was the best in the country. 
Walter had a young dog called JUMBO. These were catchweight dogs. 
Walter didn't feel his dog was ready for BING. but, with a little persuasion and a few drinks, a match among friends was set up. 
But, when Walter arrived at the pit, he felt like he was in big trouble. In the other corner stood Harry Clark, and Jack Ward along with Armitage. 
It so happened that they got the surprise of their life when JUMBO won in one hour, thirty five minutes when they picked BING up. 
Walter had a friend, John Roofner, who had a dog called BROWNIE. (pit weight 43lbs.) 
They set up a match with George Saddler, a great-great dog man from Mississippi. 
Roofner was an amateur, but BROWNIE won. 
Saddler bounced back, only to be beaten again, and yet again a third time. This third match went over three hours. 
Roofner then gave BROWNIE to Walter, who built his whole yard around him. 
All Walter's dogs were line bred on BROWNIE, and by 1970 all Walter's dogs were white. 
Some say he mixed the White Bull Terrier in, but regardless, they were some of the best dogs around. Komosinski's MUTT was sold to Ozzie, who bred him to a granddaughter of Cotton's BULLET. Out of the litter of four, one was given to Walter. The others (Ozzie's Radar, Bryan's Joker, and Bryan's Lulu) were absolutely outstanding bulldogs. they could all hold their own with the best dogs of today. 
Walter had an 85 acre farm, with three treadmills in the barn. Any Sunday that I dropped in on him, the dogs would be running all three mills full blast. 
Walter bred and always had plenty of dogs. But you could never get one from him unless he knew you were a good dog keeper. 
Walter was one tough cookie. When he was 80 years old, he stopped a dog belonging to a man named Livingston in 14 minutes. 
Livingston took offense to Walter's stopping his dog in such a short time, so he started roughing up Walter's other dogs as he left the barn. Walter warned him twice. Then Walter let him have it with an uppercut, knocking Livingston back about eight feet. 
As Livingston was getting up, Walter quickly took off his glasses, folded them in his pocket, and came in fast, hitting Livingston with a right and dropping him again. This time I stepped between the men, I grabbed Livingston to hold him back, but I didn't need to because he didn't want anymore. 
I was afraid for Walter because of the age diffeence. Walter was 80, Livingston was 38. 
Walter probably had the best dog houses in the country. They were made out of oak 2x4's and 4x4's, completely sealed with roof coating, and covered with galvanized roofs. 
Walter continued to match dogs until he was approaching 87 years of age. 
He won the last three matches he had before he died. 
He won over Texas Ron and Big Brad at 54lbs. males. Ron handled a hell of a dog from Texas, a stifle dog with a good mouth. But Walt's dog, HERO was one step better. HERO was a grandson of the MUTT dog. Match time was about 43 minutes. 
Walter also beat a son of ZEBO out of Rocco's CHERRY BOMB. 
When Walter took sick with circulatory and heart problems, he knew he wasn't going to make it. He instructed his neighbor Stanley to do away with all his dogs. 
Walter died January 30, 1983 at age 88. 
I was fortunate to have been a close friend of Walter's for many years. I learned plenty from him. 

thanks to Ozzie,good memory great story.


----------



## aus_staffy

+1 on the cable set up. Those pics make me want to move to a big property!


----------



## meganc66

Love the runner set ups! <3


----------



## Sadie

I think I love Kershner's Yard the best!


----------



## dixieland

Kershners yard did look sweet!But I'm digging on Keystone's yard too!

Thanks for the look and insight into these yards!


----------



## Sadie

Here is a recent video tour of Tom Garner's Yard


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Not trying to be a trouble maker or nothing like that, but I think that credit needs to be given where credit is due for the op of these photos, cause I know that some or most of these photos where taken from other places.

Check posting dates, and date and times that are physically on the pictures themselves.
http:link not allowed[/url


----------



## Sadie

APBTMOMMY said:


> Not trying to be a trouble maker or nothing like that, but I think that credit needs to be given where credit is due for the op of these photos, cause I know that some or most of these photos where taken from other places.
> 
> Check posting dates, and date and times that are physically on the pictures themselves.
> 
> 
> Yeah and you want to know where they got them from.... DRUM ROLL.... ????? The same place I got them from :hammer::hammer: I hope you didn't think google only worked for part of the world LOL ... So if you want to give credit to anyone it need's to be to the site below LMAO not that forum you posted where certain members who got pissed off here went and started their own forum. You really should get your facts straight before you come highjacking my thread APBTMOMMY . Those photo's that are on the forum you posted came from the website below !!!! Not trying to start trouble or anything but some people have nothing better to do than troll between forums looking for fights and yeah I know exactly who you are and who sent you  Nice try though APBTMOMMY  Now you can give credit due to the site below where these pictures actually originated from since your so hung up on who should get the proper credit and all it's only fair it go to the original site responsible for producing these great photo's for us all to use and while your in the mood for trolling you should cross post this on that forum you posted as claiming to be responsible for producing these photo's so they can give credit to this site for using their pictures too LMFAO!!!! SMH @ Stupidity
> 
> [url=http://www.antohinkennels.com/gallery.php?id=825]Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Gallery / Mauntain Man Yard


----------



## rawhide

I love Garners pens but think a roof would be even better.I am thinking about redoing my yard but not sure which way to go.Thinking about pens something like mtn mans on the wood decks over a enbankment for easy cllean up underthem.Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Sadie said:


> Yeah and you want to know where they got them from.... DRUM ROLL.... ????? The same place I got them from :hammer::hammer: I hope you didn't think google only worked for part of the world LOL ... So if you want to give credit to anyone it need's to be to the site below LMAO not that forum you posted where certain members who got pissed off here went and started their own forum. You really should get your facts straight before you come highjacking my thread APBTMOMMY . Those photo's that are on the forum you posted came from the website below !!!! Not trying to start trouble or anything but some people have nothing better to do than troll between forums looking for fights and yeah I know exactly who you are and who sent you  Nice try though APBTMOMMY  Now you can give credit due to the site below where these pictures actually originated from since your so hung up on who should get the proper credit and all it's only fair it go to the original site responsible for producing these great photo's for us all to use and while your in the mood for trolling you should cross post this on that forum you posted as claiming to be responsible for producing these photo's so they can give credit to this site for using their pictures too LMFAO!!!! SMH @ Stupidity
> 
> Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Gallery / Mauntain Man Yard


LMBO- U Go..hahaha... I love a Post that starts with "IM NOT TRYING TO START TROUBLE_* BUT:*_
Can't people Just Enjoy what was Offered for us to see, God forbid someone doesnt get a Pat on the Back like my Rocky.. _*Thataboy*_


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Those Pictures just gave me some Cool Idea's.. TY Peep's.


----------



## itainteasybeingme

i hate seeing yards like this. those dogs lead terrible lives. too many to possibly work them every day and without work, the chain is a torture. small yards mean dogs get more exercise and the dogs believe in their owner.


----------



## SECD

itainteasybeingme said:


> i hate seeing yards like this. those dogs lead terrible lives. too many to possibly work them every day and without work, the chain is a torture. small yards mean dogs get more exercise and the dogs believe in their owner.


Without some of these yards you wouldn't own your own dog, bottom line! :hammer:


----------



## Sadie

Don't feed the troll .... I am taking care of them now


----------



## PatienceFlame

I LOVE garner's yard the most! though I have to admit I loved the cable line setup aswell.


----------



## reysrt4

hi i am new here and trying to read every thread that i can , bt was wondering if any of the other lennels besides garner's, still exist and do they sell to public?


----------



## Sadie

reysrt4 said:


> hi i am new here and trying to read every thread that i can , bt was wondering if any of the other lennels besides garner's, still exist and do they sell to public?


Hey man welcome to the forum yes Tom Garner does have an open yard and will sell to the public below is a link to his site he breeds quite a bit so you will always be able to get something off his yard.

Tom Garner kennels - your #1 source for the highest quality pit bulls available on the planet today


----------



## Mach0

reysrt4 said:


> hi i am new here and trying to read every thread that i can , bt was wondering if any of the other lennels besides garner's, still exist and do they sell to public?


Besides Garner? I don't think so. Some of the best dogs are from closes yards. Run search. You MIGHT find someone. There's plenty of apbt breeders with good blood just not proven anymore, or openly admitted atleast lol.


----------



## Sadie

LOL I just noticed you were asking about other legends OTHER than Tom Garner my bad! lol There are a few I know of Evolution Kennels breeds and sells to the public, Tatonka kennels does, I am sure there are a few more but off the top of my head those two stick out Southern Kennels also breeds and sells to the public however you may not always get a dog when buying from Victor and then there is Hammonds. Since the raids of former dog men with the witch hunts and all many dog men old and new have closed up their yards so now it's all about who you know.


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> LOL I just noticed you were asking about other legends OTHER than Tom Garner my bad! lol There are a few I know of Evolution Kennels breeds and sells to the public, Tatonka kennels does, I am sure there are a few more but off the top of my head those two stick out Southern Kennels also breeds and sells to the public however you may not always get a dog when buying from Victor and then there is Hammonds. Since the raids of former dog men with the witch hunts and all many dog men old and new have closed up their yards so now it's all about who you know.


Yep, thats the only way to get a good hound.. All in who you know.. There are some more public yards producing some good ole bulldogs but i personally wouldn't buy a hound from them.. Private yards have the best stock IMO and breeding more true to the dogs.. Many public yards have gone soft.. Not all, but many have.


----------



## Sadie

Well when they become too public the quality of stock declines because they are no longer testing what they breed they just breed to satisfy public demand rather than breeding for personal accomplishment. Dog men want to know they are putting dogs in the hands of people who will continue to work them the way they should be worked. And I will just leave it at that. You want pretty papers only go to a public breeder. You want hard tested dogs who have proven their breeding worthiness on and off paper go to a private breeder simple as that.


----------



## Firehazard

Howard Heinzl~


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> Well when they become too public the quality of stock declines because they are no longer testing what they breed they just breed to satisfy public demand rather than breeding for personal accomplishment. Dog men want to know they are putting dogs in the hands of people who will continue to work them the way they should be worked. And I will just leave it at that. You want pretty papers only go to a public breeder. You want hard tested dogs who have proven their breeding worthiness on and off paper go to a private breeder simple as that.


Exactly..

On a side note i've always loved old mountains mans yard, met Mr. Lester twice great man produced some legends..


----------



## reysrt4

thanks i apreciate evryones comments. when i was a teenager, i use to work my shepard but thought that was normal and never heard about pitbulls until i was an adult and since, have had two that were to my knowledge american pits. all the experience i had where street dogs and would had loved to live in the south were i could have probably found these types of dogs. i am glad that i have been reading alot and learning more than what thoughr i knew. recently my stepson almost bought what i thought was an apbt from a pet store for 1500 finding out that it was a bully. i am glad he didn't. anyway thanks and i will keep searching.by the way i do not fight dogs at all this was as a teen, i am 45 now


----------

